# What type is most likely to be misanthropic and dislike people?



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

What type is most likely to be misanthropic and dislike people? INTJ? Where would INFP rank? One of my nom-de-plumes was 'The Sympathetic Misanthrope' and I think it sums up INFPs quite well. Like we're jaded idealists. I think we care, but get disappointed too. Not a lot of INFPs are like 'I love people.' That's probably like ExFx or something lol.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm too lazy to go into functions right now so let's rock the dichotomies
Introverted is one quality that would contribute
Intuitive over sensing - they're more idealistic on average so a bit more likely to be disillusioned with the behaviour of others
Thinking I suppose - less tolerance for stupidity
Judging is naturally quite... Well high standards 

So from this quick two minute thing, INTJ.

INFP might become that way from repeated disappointment.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

INTJ's and INFP's.

INTP's just don't give the same fucks.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

What about ISFP? They have Fi as they Dom like INFP


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Depressed ISTJs in the Si-Fi loop.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Any type. I've been there, and I'm sure most of the types have for different reasons.


----------



## Sinsinity (Nov 14, 2014)

Whatever the opposite of ENFP is 

Sincerely, an ENFP


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

They're all shit.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

INFPs hate everyone. It's quite funny. 

My INFP is a first generation from the Middle East. Yet he can be heard yelling "Those damn arabs! These foreigners need to get out of america! They're ruining the economy!"

Which cues me to point out that he's describing himself. He just responds with some kind of joke, like "I know. You Americans are cowards, letting me in."

He likes to hate everybody, yet he's the biggest pushover I've ever met.


Yesterday I yelled at him for an imaginary scenario I had in my head. 
I'm a Prepper and I had just watched AmericanBlackout. And in the movie the teenage boyfriend sneaks out at night betraying the Prepper Dad and gives some of the stockpiled food to the neighbors who were starving.

I yelled at my INFP, saying I know for a fact he will have pity on people and give them our food. And wouldn't you know his reply was "well didn't they have extra they could give?"

You can't prep for an apocalypse with an INFP.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

^ I thought there was a stereotype that we loved everyone?

Surely INFPs not more than INTJs? I guess a burned INFP could be, since misanthropy is based on emotions of disdain, hatred.etc.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Haha, I think INFJ and INTJ would be most likely misanthropic with their dominant Ni. Actually INTJ would be most common because they are focused on a world of ideas, but my INFJ sister was misanthropic for a while and I know many other INFJs who were (might just be a coincidence or not) :kitteh:


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

The Nameless Composer said:


> ^ I thought there was a stereotype that we loved everyone?
> 
> Surely INFPs not more than INTJs? I guess a burned INFP could be, since misanthropy is based on emotions of disdain, hatred.etc.


Deep down they seem to care about others, but on the surface they can think they hate everyone. Life circumstances like others said.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

My experience with INFPs is that they hate the behaviors and choices people make, not the people themselves. This is because they look around and see the world from the point of view of how things should be, and are constantly disappointed that others are blind to it.


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

I think it is not necessarily personality type regarding dislike and adaption to society, it is likely more determined by an individual's mental state and personal values.

But... to indulge in the stereotypes, I would think that it would be INTJ or INFP.

INTJ = People don't understand my logic and how to think accordingly... thus everyone's inferior to me so they do not matter.

INFP = People don't understand my feelings/values and how to behave accordingly... thus people cannot relate to me and provide the emotional requirements I want so I do not interact/put myself out there.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Deep down they seem to care about others, but on the surface they can think they hate everyone. Life circumstances like others said.


Yeah I think in general even most misanthropic INFPs don't totally have a dearth of sympathy, hence my self-proclaimed title.


----------



## CarmenAnne (Jan 16, 2015)

INTJs, possibly INTPs...maybe ISTPs?


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

INTJ

INTPs don't care enough to hate


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I think a disillusioned INFJ could easily be the most misanthropic type.
It's a pattern I've noticed quite frequently in the INFJs I've known.

Fi is a lot more subjective. While it's capable of a great amount of bitterness, it's usually more selective and weighing in specific behaviors perceived as morally wrong or hurtful or specific people who have repeatedly wounded them yet with a certain element of understanding, of detachment, of judging actions over stereotyping a certain kind of behavior.

Ni + Fe means cutting through the core of something and extending it to a wide range of similar people.

Bitter NiFe will lose faith in humanity as a whole since Fe has a 'broader' focus when it comes to people from my own understanding of it, less specific, less internalized,more prone to projection and the feeling of just 'knowing' the secrets of humanity while I still prefer going on a case by case basis and often get repeatedly disappointed by giving the benefit of doubt far too much and questioning whether my judgement comes from personal bias or objective facts. It's easy to see hidden intentions but both idealization and Ne exploring different scenarios based on personal experience (Si) tend to make it softer.

INTJs can be very misanthropic from an analytical point of view rather than a moral or emotional one.
Jumping at the crux of a behavior or a circumstance and structuring it in a way that can be backed up by facts. Strong Te and stressed tertiary Fi might sharpen one's edges and make them colder.

ISFPs are harsher and blunter than INFPs due to their Se and realism but not misanthropic as a whole.
I'd use guarded to describe all Fi-doms, guarded and protective of their own emotions.
Unhealthy Fi can snap into black/white morality and lack of understanding but it's all very internalized.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Sinsinity said:


> Whatever the opposite of ENFP is
> 
> Sincerely, an ENFP


No.

Stop.

It.

(also not really a thing actual ENFPs experience so; consider ESFP)

I am an ENFP and I am consistently annoyed with people. In the abstract, sure they're lovely. And especially when I meet certain people in person and they're just incredible. Aside from that, most people just...suck to me. Overall, I think the struggle is (for me) finding the people that I can relate to and want to spend time with. And that's just very hard. I'm just so disillusioned with how "people" are. I know people are capable of so much good and that bad (to me) only happens when people are put in certain shitty circumstances without a supporting person. Yet, still, I'm consistently disappointed by people I interact and hear stories of all the time.

To answer the question at hand, (as most people have said) introverted Fi types, generally. (IxTJ, IxFP) 

Note: INTJs and ISFPs are certainly so much more inclined to hate people being gammas.


----------



## Sinsinity (Nov 14, 2014)

Raawx said:


> No.
> 
> Stop.
> 
> ...


You seem to be lacking empathy, which might explain your view on people and also your post. Because of that I don't really feel like explaining anything, but you take care.


----------

